

Tackling Concurrency with STM and Clojure [pdf slides] - liebke
http://java.ociweb.com/mark/stm/STM_1up.pdf

======
liebke
These slides are from a talk Mark Volkmann gave at the Strange Loop
Conference, he has a more detailed article on Clojure's implementation of STM
here: <http://java.ociweb.com/mark/stm/article.html>

------
skaphan
At the risk of mentioning something I did myself, here is a simple, STM
implementation in C: <http://github.com/skaphan/stmmap> . It's at a very
different design point from others like Clojure's in that it is just a simple
API, not a language mechanism, it is for concurrency at the process level, not
threads, adds no extra "goo" between the program and its data, but has a
fairly coarse grain size for conflict detection (page size). Who knows, it
might be appropriate for some situations...

